# Evolution Series Unveils Chronicles Bukhu **Special Promo $69** 48 Hours to go!



## pulse (Sep 30, 2021)

*Evolution Series Unveils Chronicles Bukhu*

In collaboration with Mongolian composer and one of a kind talent Bukhu Ganburged we introduce this chapter of inspiring sounds. The beauty of Bukhu’s voice matched with horse fiddle opens a doorway to the early 13th century.

*Product Highlights:*

- Modern clean UI
- Movement and textural-based performances
- Multiple sustain and short note motions tempo synced to your DAW
- Multiple textural-based performances
- Instruments' practical range sampled for all techniques
- Performances that have a raw and human quality
- Horse Fiddle / Voice
- Recorded with state-of-the-art equipment at a world-class scoring stage
- All samples at 48khz 24bit
- 6.32GB Library (Compressed)










*Sound Overview Raw and Uncut*




*Snapshot Combination Highlights*




*Interview with Bukhu Ganburged*




*Returning Home (Audio Demo)*




*Birth (Audio Demo)*




For more information please go to www.evolutionseries.com

We would love for you to connect with us on facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/evoseries

For the latest news, updates and deals please sign up to our newsletter:

https://www.evolutionseries.com/newsletter-sign-up


Evolution Series is a developer of extraordinary sample libraries for composers and producers. Their World Percussion virtual instrument took over 4 years to develop and has become the benchmark for outstanding and finest world drums. Their instruments are used by A-list composers all around the globe. A small team driven by the passion to explore new ways to solve musical problems. Ultimately with one goal in mind to make unique and exciting instruments that inspire creativity.


----------



## fiatlux (Sep 30, 2021)

Sounds beautiful!


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 30, 2021)

Stunning instrument! Congrats!


----------



## pulse (Oct 1, 2021)

fiatlux said:


> Sounds beautiful!





Alchemedia said:


> Stunning instrument! Congrats!


Hey fiatlux and Alchemedia

Thanks so much for your kind words. It was so wonderful to work with Bukhu on this instrument… such an amazing talent


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 1, 2021)

Such a beautiful library. Well done Anthony and Bukhu. The big surprise for me is the way the horse fiddle sounds, I was expecting an Erhu like sound, but this could fit in a context like Olafur Arnalds very easily.

Unfortunately I won't be able to buy until at least the end of the month. How long is the intro offer going to last for?


----------



## DSmolken (Oct 1, 2021)

Very cool, and indeed Olafury-Arnaldsy at times.

Curious: are the strings on this horsehair?


----------



## pulse (Oct 2, 2021)

Lode_Runner said:


> Such a beautiful library. Well done Anthony and Bukhu. The big surprise for me is the way the horse fiddle sounds, I was expecting an Erhu like sound, but this could fit in a context like Olafur Arnalds very easily.
> 
> Unfortunately I won't be able to buy until at least the end of the month. How long is the intro offer going to last for?


Thanks so much, this project was a true joy to sample. There was something magical in Bukhu's performance. The horse fiddle is quite a surprising instrument. As it is quite a lot bigger than an erhu it has a viola like quality and could easily be used in non-worldly context (i.e. Olafur Arnalds style) 

As for the deal ending... it will be running for a couple of weeks but don't worry I'll look after you... just send me an email if you miss out.


----------



## pulse (Oct 2, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> Very cool, and indeed Olafury-Arnaldsy at times.
> 
> Curious: are the strings on this horsehair?


Thanks for your kind words  yes as Bukhu says this is the only instrument that plays horse hair on horse hair  It has such an lovely tone.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 2, 2021)

pulse said:


> As for the deal ending... it will be running for a couple of weeks but don't worry I'll look after you... just send me an email if you miss out.


Thanks Anthony, I really appreciate that.


----------



## DSmolken (Oct 2, 2021)

Thought so! I had some dealings with horsehair strings and they really made me appreciate modern innovations like gut strings and fine tuners, but the horsehair-on-horsehair sound gets a lot of texture and grit unlike anything else. There's no real substitute for it developed yet.


----------



## pulse (Oct 2, 2021)

Lode_Runner said:


> Thanks Anthony, I really appreciate that.


No prob happy to help 



DSmolken said:


> Thought so! I had some dealings with horsehair strings and they really made me appreciate modern innovations like gut strings and fine tuners, but the horsehair-on-horsehair sound gets a lot of texture and grit unlike anything else. There's no real substitute for it developed yet.


Yeah it really is amazing how using different string material alters the tone. In some cultures they use cat guts for stringed instruments... definitely has an interesting sound though I do feel sorry for the cat(s)!


----------



## Mucusman (Oct 3, 2021)

Having lived in Central Asia over a decade AND currently working on the music and soundscape for a podcast focused on global issues, this is going to be hard to resist. Plan on purchasing immediately!


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 3, 2021)

pulse said:


> No prob happy to help
> 
> 
> Yeah it really is amazing how using different string material alters the tone. In some cultures they use cat guts for stringed instruments... definitely has an interesting sound though I do feel sorry for the cat(s)!


meow?


----------



## Robo Rivard (Oct 3, 2021)

I just installed the library via Native Instruments, and the Bukhu folder reads 5.88 GB. According to the specs, it is supposed to be 6.32 GB. Am I missing something?


----------



## pulse (Oct 3, 2021)

Mucusman said:


> Having lived in Central Asia over a decade AND currently working on the music and soundscape for a podcast focused on global issues, this is going to be hard to resist. Plan on purchasing immediately!


Wonderful many thanks! So many amazing sounds come from all parts of Asia. Such an inspiration! 


kgdrum said:


> meow?


Poor Meow :(


Robo Rivard said:


> I just installed the library via Native Instruments, and the Bukhu folder reads 5.88 GB. According to the specs, it is supposed to be 6.32 GB. Am I missing something?


Hey Robo that is strange... I just checked and selected the extracted Bukhu folder (Mac Computer) and it came up exactly 6.32 GB. Does the instrument load up with missing samples? Maybe it is worth re-downloading it again?


----------



## Robo Rivard (Oct 3, 2021)

Native Access tells me the library is 5.89 GB... Redownloading.


----------



## pulse (Oct 3, 2021)

Robo Rivard said:


> Native Access tells me the library is 5.89 GB... Redownloading.


Ah I think that means 5.89 GB zipped then it extracts to 6.32 GB. Nothing to worry about… if it loads with out warning then all should be good


----------



## Robo Rivard (Oct 3, 2021)

It's 5.88 GB on my SSD.


----------



## pulse (Oct 3, 2021)

Robo Rivard said:


> It's 5.88 GB on my SSD.


Hmm looks like you are using a PC... In the brackets is says 6,319,227.148... in theory that should be the same as 6.3 GB. I'm not sure why on the left it shows 5.88 GB and on the right is says 6.3GB. Very odd. Either-way I wouldn't think too much into it. I'm sure all downloaded fine. In general if it loads up and plays then you are safe. The mysteries of technology


----------



## DSmolken (Oct 3, 2021)

A kilobyte is 1024 bytes and a gigabyte 1073741724 byes. That solves your mystery - it is 5.88 GB.


----------



## pulse (Oct 3, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> A kilobyte is 1024 bytes and a gigabyte 1073741724 byes. That solves your mystery - it is 5.88 GB.


Ah thanks for clarifying that... my brain must be turning to bytes lol (sorry dad joke!!!)


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 3, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> A kilobyte is 1024 bytes and a gigabyte 1073741724 byes. That solves your mystery - it is 5.88 GB.


Show off!


----------



## DSmolken (Oct 3, 2021)

Heh, I'm just old and have been working in IT for decades.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 3, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> Heh, I'm just old and have been working in IT for decades.


I can relate. DOS were the days!


----------



## pulse (Oct 3, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> Heh, I'm just old and have been working in IT for decades.


Greatly appreciate the wisdom 


Alchemedia said:


> I can relate. DOS were the days!


Definitely made things fun!


----------



## pulse (Oct 14, 2021)

48 hours to go before the sale ends


----------



## Mucusman (Oct 14, 2021)

I found that the walkthrough video did a very good job of revealing what is included and what you can expect upon using it. No surprises. I like the flexibility of the multis, as it's simple to toggle on or off specific articulations to quickly customize a sound. I haven't gotten around to creating my own presets, but plan to.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 14, 2021)

Mucusman said:


> I found that the walkthrough video did a very good job of revealing what is included and what you can expect upon using it. No surprises. I like the flexibility of the multis, as it's simple to toggle on or off specific articulations to quickly customize a sound. I haven't gotten around to creating my own presets, but plan to.


Absolutely agree apart from "no surprises"  .

I think I know what you mean but as this whole library is just a "big surprise" and I think really something outstanding I just have to disagree on this  .

I mean all this hype about "Voices of the Empire" which I absolutely shared I have to agree but for this I would disagree to "no surprises" in a way, as great as it is.

But this is the real spiritual thing and covered right there. And this for me IS a real surprise and really loved as a whole from performer to the way it is captured (thanks a lot for evolution for doing this THAT way).


----------



## pulse (Oct 14, 2021)

Mucusman said:


> I found that the walkthrough video did a very good job of revealing what is included and what you can expect upon using it. No surprises. I like the flexibility of the multis, as it's simple to toggle on or off specific articulations to quickly customize a sound. I haven't gotten around to creating my own presets, but plan to.





KarlHeinz said:


> Absolutely agree apart from "no surprises"  .
> 
> I think I know what you mean but as this whole library is just a "big surprise" and I think really something outstanding I just have to disagree on this  .
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! I mentioned to Bukhu about all the positive feedback... He is so happy that everyone is enjoying the library. As a developer we are always trying to find ways to capture sample magic. In this case Bukhu made my job easy


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 21, 2021)

This definitely dont do justice to the library, especially to the cultural context but it was just one of these strange ideas poppin up in the time between awake and sleep. So I just have to give this a try in a little sketch imaginating what might happen "When Bukhu comes to Galway" 

View attachment When Bukhu comes to Galway.mp3

I have to admit its the Galway of my memories from nearly three decades ago.

3 instances of Bukhu, the self-forgotten pluck is the wonderful Eco rain from Audiofier like the "Country band" as accompaniement (from Veevum gold), fiddle from Indigenous, "irish" athmo from Falcon and some drums.

What is wonderful and easy to do with Bukhu is really setting the articulations. But I have to admit I completely failed with integrating the throat singing. Have to try something different maybe with only the throat articulations in another context.


----------



## berto (Oct 22, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> This definitely dont do justice to the library, especially to the cultural context but it was just one of these strange ideas poppin up in the time between awake and sleep. So I just have to give this a try in a little sketch imaginating what might happen "When Bukhu comes to Galway"
> 
> View attachment When Bukhu comes to Galway.mp3
> 
> ...


love the Bukhu strings you put in and i can hear Ekorain (i think you meant that library from Audiofier) and i could recognise even veevum gold ... not sure about the voices though, they feel like they are jumping up and down... did you use a patch with voices and strings together or is it a separate patch?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 22, 2021)

berto said:


> love the Bukhu strings you put in and i can hear Ekorain (i think you meant that library from Audiofier) and i could recognise even veevum gold ... not sure about the voices though, they feel like they are jumping up and down... did you use a patch with voices and strings together or is it a separate patch?


Thanks for the comments, always welcome .

Yes, both Audiofier, Ekorain and Veevum gold.

I used three different of the "Combination" patches (voices and strings and I think the "Sorrow" patch is string only) and tried to adjust the articulations but that did not really work, especially for the throat voices.

For next time might really be better to start with less but I used the "Combinations" to get that "athmo". If I would try to use the single patches I think I had no real idea how to get that.

But I am sure it will not be my last attempt, but maybe something more "pure" would be better.


----------



## pulse (Oct 22, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> Thanks for the comments, always welcome .
> 
> Yes, both Audiofier, Ekorain and Veevum gold.
> 
> ...


Cool Demo thanks for sharing 

I would definitely suggest working with single patches... it sometimes can give you more freedom to tweak. Combinations are great for getting a vibe and a starting point for inspiration.

Keep up the creativity!


----------



## davidb63 (Mar 25, 2022)

Greetings! While I love the sounds in this library, I'm getting heavy CPU spikes when starting or stopping midi notes. Don't think it's my system, as nothing else I'm running does this. It's fine once playing, just start/stop of the notes. Any one else getting this or maybe it is my system? I'm running lots of stuff tho, without this issue. 

Running in Ableton LIve 11 256 Samples buffer size

CPU is long in the tooth, i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz 
32GM RAM / SSD for AUDIO and Libraries


----------



## pulse (Mar 26, 2022)

davidb63 said:


> Greetings! While I love the sounds in this library, I'm getting heavy CPU spikes when starting or stopping midi notes. Don't think it's my system, as nothing else I'm running does this. It's fine once playing, just start/stop of the notes. Any one else getting this or maybe it is my system? I'm running lots of stuff tho, without this issue.
> 
> Running in Ableton LIve 11 256 Samples buffer size
> 
> ...


Hey David sorry to hear about this. Could you please test the playback at 512 samples buffer and see what happens?


----------



## davidb63 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hi, Thanks for the reply, It's behaving much better today, not sure exactly why, possibly rebooting my host helped. Anyway, it's an awesome library


----------



## pulse (Mar 27, 2022)

davidb63 said:


> Hi, Thanks for the reply, It's behaving much better today, not sure exactly why, possibly rebooting my host helped. Anyway, it's an awesome library


Great news! Yeah a simple restart can do wonders  Thanks again and happy you are enjoying the library!


----------



## makimakimusic (Jul 23, 2022)

I've finally completed my Chronicles series yesterday by purchasing Brass & Woods and Bukhu. So I've made this short test track featuring these two instruments, as well as Myabi, Colors Erhu, Bowed Violin and Cello and a tiny bit of Cinematic Studio Strings.


----------



## pulse (Jul 24, 2022)

makimakimusic said:


> I've finally completed my Chronicles series yesterday by purchasing Brass & Woods and Bukhu. So I've made this short test track featuring these two instruments, as well as Myabi, Colors Erhu, Bowed Violin and Cello and a tiny bit of Cinematic Studio Strings.



Wow that really is lovely! Thanks so much for sharing! It is wonderful to hear how you are combining all the instruments. I've always been a fan of blending different musical cultures. Congrats!


----------

